# More Progress On My Lathe



## Chuck K (Mar 17, 2013)

I have the lathe split up into sub assemblies that I can clean, inspect, fix and then paint one assembly at a time.  I have the carriage assembled and back on the bed.  This afternoon I got some time to work on the head stock. I put the spindle and bearings back in it and that's as far as I got.

Chuck


----------



## Buickgsman (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks amazing Chuck!  WOW!  I need to get going on mine!


----------



## toag (Mar 20, 2013)

holy sweet looking!  mine looks like hammered cat poop compared to that.


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks guys...but it looks better in the pics than it does when your standing right in front of it.  I'm not real good with a brush.

Chuck


----------

